# Audi TT - Oil Pressure Switch Location



## VWbajaVW (Mar 16, 2006)

Just wondering if someone can take a picture of where its located..having that oil light problem , planning to replace switch once its found


----------



## TTschwing (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: Audi TT - Oil Pressure Switch Location (VWbajaVW)*

Pressure switch: Under the manifold, above the oil cooler, on the top of the Oil filter Mount:








Oil Level sensor: To the left of the Drain plug and Turbo return line:








BUT, the chances are is something simpler than either. A bad water Temp sensor will often trigger the oil level light..


_Modified by TTschwing at 8:00 AM 4-22-2007_


----------



## VWbajaVW (Mar 16, 2006)

THANK YOU VERY MUCH!!...appreciate it


----------



## TT_MK2 (Jul 25, 2020)

Hi lads, 
is it MK1 or MK2?
Thanks!


----------

